#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-11-30
<JandosJoya> Hola alguien me podria ayudar por favor
<jzombie> hola
<jzombie> tengo un problemon alguien por acá que pueda ayudarme?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-12-01
<calozanog> buenas noches kuadrosx
<kuadrosx> calozanog: buenas, entre a #mongodb-es :)
<kuadrosx> porfa :)
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-12-02
<jdvengass> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-11-28
<danilopc> hola como esta?
<danilopc> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<danilopc_> hola
<UchihaItachi> #dev-co
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-11-26
<daniel__> hola como pudiera crear una cominidad en barraquilla para hacer este tipo de eventos aca
<daniel__> de conferencias entre muchos mas que la verdad me parecen muy interesantes y a ca se que hay muchas personas interesadas pero siempre los eventos son en bogota
<daniel__> bueno si me pueden dar informacion pues me peuden enviar algun formato o sugerencia a mi correo ingdanielolivera@hotmail.com
<JulioCesar> hola
<daniel__> hola
<daniel__> me puedes ayudar con mi inquietud ?
<camilo4288> hola
<camilo4288> alguien en español
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-11-27
<CarlosMartinez> Good Morning
<CarlosMartinez> your safetu
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-11-28
<JHOSMAN> buenas andresmujica SergioMeneses kuadrosx
<andresmujica> que mas JHOSMAN SergioMeneses kuadrosx
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oe...
<SergioMeneses> por hay lei un email suyo (guiño, guiño)
<JHOSMAN> ha?
<JHOSMAN> de cual mail habla SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, un email q me llego
<JHOSMAN> el de los CD's de Jorge? o cual?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, no, fresco...
<SergioMeneses> btw andresmujica , lina esta semana quedo de entregarle unas cosas que traje de la uds
<SergioMeneses> que forigua hizo el favor de llevarlas a bogota
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: si
<SergioMeneses> aunque el vivo se quedo con la tshit asi q les toca a julian y a ud repartirse los yubikety
<JHOSMAN> :o como así no le entendi jeje
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, si... lina me envio email jaja diciendo disq un paquete para mi q enviaron a la casa de forigua...
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses Forigua le dio a lina un paquete en el aniversario solo q no entendi esto:  " SergioMeneses: aunque el vivo se quedo con la tshit asi q les toca a julian y a ud repartirse los yubikety"
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, yo taje una camisa
<SergioMeneses> q se a quedo forigua
<SergioMeneses> y hay dos yubikeys
<JHOSMAN> :( yo quería la camiseta buu
<JHOSMAN> yubikeys q son?
<SergioMeneses> son unos keys-usb para logins q usan kerberos sino esoty mal... son bastante cool
<andresmujica> ok
<JHOSMAN> =)
<andresmujica> linaporras: mi yubikey donde esta!
<JHOSMAN> linaporras: donde está mi yubikey!
<linaporras> jajaja aca conmigo
<linaporras> jum te lo lleo esta semana
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<linaporras> no?
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses osea q eso funciona como una clave de seguridad?
<andresmujica> linaporras:  :)b
<DGUERRERO> Buenas noches
<andresmujica> hola DGUERRERO
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, el genera un codigo ud puede en teoria usar ese codigo para lo q quiera
<SergioMeneses> pero solo son 2 :S
<JHOSMAN> hola linaporras DGUERRERO =)
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: interesante! =)
<linaporras> Hola
<SergioMeneses> para la proxima traigo mas... porq esos no los regalan
<SergioMeneses> y no son baratos de traer
<linaporras> :o
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, \o
<linaporras> entonces como hiciste Sergio?
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, contactos :D
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: se los enmochiló xD jaja
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica esperamos hasta las 45' les parece? linaporras kuadrosx DGUERRERO SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> uds mandan..
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, yo no soy del concilio
<andresmujica> pero si es importante por lo menos plantear cuando hacemos la "entrega"
<andresmujica> los antiguos a los nuevos
<andresmujica> para que no patinen como patinamos nosotros
<andresmujica> p.e. el manejo de las reuniones, los reportes, la forma de aprobar a los nuevos, esas cositas que son importantes y hacen parte de la cultura administrativa de uco
<JHOSMAN> +1
<andresmujica> igual ya patinaron con el horario... :/
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ++
<SergioMeneses> horario antinatural
<andresmujica> eso no se puede preguntarle a todo el mundo
<SergioMeneses> :S
<andresmujica> definan ustedes
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> eso mismo respondi
<andresmujica> tal dia a tal hora..  tenemos 3 opciones cuales les sirve
<andresmujica> y sale
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno... asi se empieza
<andresmujica> y por telefono
<andresmujica> pa k no se keden dando vueltas
<DGUERRERO> +1
<JHOSMAN> Jose Ahumada creo q andaba en eso
 * SergioMeneses suspira
<linaporras> jajjajajaj
<linaporras> me gustan los contactos de Sergio
<andresmujica> linaporras:  tu eres la indicada eso no se puede creer que el otro anda en eso, hay que coger el toro por los cachos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si eso pasa en un mundo perfecto... pero asi se aprende, de los errores :D
<SergioMeneses> y lo digo en el buen sentido
 * SergioMeneses mira a JHOSMAN 
<andresmujica> linaporras:  por favor por dios no lo alimentes que nadie se lo aguanta
<JHOSMAN> linaporras: ya funciona tu mail @ubuntu.com?
<linaporras> Y me gustaría que nos acomapañaras en las próxmas reuniones....
<linaporras> jum... hoy si voy a alimentar a Sergio jajaja
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: no tiene que ser perfecto para que ocurra ;) e
<JHOSMAN> :P
<linaporras> hum... no probé esta semana, hasta el fincho no...
<linaporras> en relación con el horario... jajaja eso solo me recuerda a Forigua.... osea sé que al parecer Jose no puede en este horario... y me llamó porque yo habai repsondido x el IRC... y bueno volvi a responder por lista y hum... ahi quedamos...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pues si
<andresmujica> ok linaporras pero tienen que resolverlo porque ya vamos a un mes de elección si mal no estoy.
<JHOSMAN> Iniciamos?
<linaporras> hum sip.... ps  si jose no llega yo lo llamo... y salimos de eso.. yo si voto -1 x fin de semana, mi propuesta es Jueves :p
<linaporras> si Ya Jhos
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica Wone!
 * JHOSMAN Woner Ops! 
<kristiang> buenas noches
<linaporras> Ps ofocialmente para vaiar...no hay quorum... No esa jose, no está cesar, y falta Bart jejej...
<linaporras> Buenas noches
 * andresmujica le da un abrazo  a linaporras y le dice que todo va a estar bien, que es cuestión de mirar desde afuera
<JHOSMAN> hay 50% + los members
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: no me puede contar jejejejeje
<JHOSMAN> =(
<linaporras> por eso jajaja
<linaporras> tamos fregados
<linaporras> no pero Jhso dale avancemos
<andresmujica> pero si kiere los ayudo a que cumplan quorum para que avancen
<andresmujica> :)  eso mismo linaporras
<JHOSMAN> si si porfa!
<linaporras> osea las personas que están acompañandonos merecen respeto...
<linaporras> ya esperamos demasiado
<linaporras> Jajaj http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/510/detail/
<linaporras> andre mira
<linaporras> el enlace
<andresmujica> wow ambiciosa la agenda :)
<JHOSMAN> vamos rapido q está largo
<DGUERRERO> Eso pasa cuando no se hacen las reuniones semanales
<JHOSMAN> 21:47joseMen hoy no puedo ando en la empresa por eso dije q los martes no puedo:s
<linaporras> jajaj Dguerrero nos vacea a Jhos y a mi :s
<linaporras> :(
<JHOSMAN> osea q no viene
<SergioMeneses> no creo q hay problema con q no se traten los temas completos, siempre y cuando no se traten a las carreras ;)
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica empecemos xfa
<linaporras> ahh jum.. y yo escribiendole un texto...
<linaporras> listo comencemos
<andresmujica> adelante!
<linaporras> 1. Lista de Correo
<linaporras> Eso a propósito de lo que se habló en el aniversario
<linaporras> En relación con la cantidad de correos que llegan... y que aveces aburren a algunos
<JHOSMAN> En la reunión se planteó posibles soluciones para la lista de correo entre ellas las siguientes: crear una lista exclusiva para soporte, crear un foro, (no me acuerdo que mas) :P
<linaporras> dar una introducción de bienvenida a los nuevos ubuntueros para que sepan como manejarla
<andresmujica> creo que se debe hacer mas publicidad a los otros medios de soporte
 * SergioMeneses se pregunta acerca de shapado
<andresmujica> answers en launchpad
<andresmujica> shapado
<linaporras> en general eran esas opciones
<andresmujica> ask.ubuntu
<andresmujica> foros
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ask es solo en ingles
<andresmujica> quizas la lista esta sobrecargada porque la gente no conoce los mecanismos adicionales para pedir soporte.
<andresmujica> creo que es importante incentivar el answers de launchpad que lo responde mucha gente de colombia en español
<linaporras> ps jum.. yo pienso que la solucion no puede ser dividirla... creo que s hay que trabajarle más a la moderación para que mensajes que lo que requieren no es soporte ténico sino retiro de la lista pues no tenga que llegar a la lista
<andresmujica> y shapado y askubuntu (no importa que sea en ingles) y  los foros de ubuntu...
<JHOSMAN> linaporras pero mira lo que se propone No es dividir la lista
<JHOSMAN> la cantidad de inscritos seguirá siendo la misma
<JHOSMAN> solo q no se tratarán temas de soporte
<linaporras> y pues me parece adecuada la idea de hacer como un video de bienvenida, dando como las indicaciones de netiqueta... e indicando otras fuentes de soporte
<JHOSMAN> la lista principal propongo usarla para cosas de informacion de la omunidad
<linaporras> hum... ps si no se habal de eso... cuál sería el objetivo solo info... creo que a más de uno eso no le interesaría...
<linaporras> a mi me parece que lo que debe haber es un mejor enfoque comenzando desde la bienvenida a los nuevos suscriptores
<linaporras> sería ps definir cuando hacemos el video Jhos :D
<JHOSMAN> linaporras:  los videos la gente no los ve
<JHOSMAN> te lo digo
<JHOSMAN> por las estadisticas de YouTube
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: si la verdad el problema de dividir la lista es que en gran medida la gente se une para obtener ayuda y soporte... sería como prohibirles usar la lista, dese cuenta que la mayoria solo habla para preguntar algo de soporte y para responder lo que otro pregunto.  las discusiones cansonas las manejan pocos...
<DGUERRERO> Sería muy ambicioso empezar un proyecto de un ask.ubuntu en español?
<andresmujica> DGUERRERO:  pues mire en lo que esta shapado...
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, para eso esta shapado
<andresmujica> el shapado lo montaron porque era open source pero en la practica no tiene masa critica...
<andresmujica> igual es buena herramienta y si direccionamos usuarios alla de seguro lograra la masa critica
<andresmujica> pero no debe ni puede ser el unico medio de soporte
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, de hecho shapado se mueve bastante bien
<linaporras> jum y en ask se pueden hacer preguntas en español, no? otra cosa es que haya mayoría de preguntasen inglés....
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, no... solo ingles
<JHOSMAN> Pregunta, si movemos todo a shapado se dejará de usar la lista?
<JHOSMAN> para soporte?
<DGUERRERO>  Y ps ni sólo eso, por lo menos a mi no me gusta para nada esa interfaz, mientras que ask ubuntu tiene muchas más herramientas
<andresmujica> no creo SergioMeneses  las preguntas llevan sin respuesta al menos 4 semanas. por bajito...  no tiene la fluidez que el usuario comun espera...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, veo
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: es como las redes sociales.... no todos los de FB estan en la lista y viceversa.   creo que una medida para evaluar es dirigir a los usuarios hacia otros recursos de soporte...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ++
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  el que si se mueve y mucho es el answers de launchpad
<andresmujica> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<andresmujica> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+questions?field.search_text=&field.sort=RELEVANCY&field.sort-empty-marker=1&field.actions.search=Search&field.language=es&field.language-empty-marker=1&field.status=OPEN&field.status=NEEDSINFO&field.status=ANSWERED&field.status=SOLVED&field.status-empty-marker=1
<andresmujica> lo bueno del answers es que incentiva a la gente a usar el launchpad
<andresmujica> y asi le ven mas valor
<linaporras> hum a mi me parece anyway que la lista se mueve....
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si el LP se mueve seguido
 * andresmujica que pena por el megalink :)
<linaporras> más que otros recursos...
<SergioMeneses> es buena fuete de karma tambien
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: +++++
<andresmujica> podemos ir matando varios pajaros de un tiro
<andresmujica> apalancarnos mas en launchpad
<JHOSMAN> No lo había visto por ese lado
<andresmujica> razones para unirse a la comunidad
<andresmujica> :)
<linaporras> jum me gusta que los convezamos con el kkkkkarma XD
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, claro asi se acostumbran a la plataforma
<JHOSMAN> Puntos por respuestas
<andresmujica> exacto SergioMeneses
<linaporras> entonces para ir concluyendo
<linaporras> la idea sería invitar a los usuarios a dirigirse siempre a launchpad para soporte.... claor sin dejar de responder en la lista...
<linaporras> ?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: una pregunta... lo de answers le llega al equipo de soporte de uco? o como funciona? porque me llega a mi???
<JHOSMAN> pero tenemos que ver algo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ud esta en el team de soporte?
<JHOSMAN> yo estoy en answers de Launchpad
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  no tengo idea
<JHOSMAN> la cantidad de correos es ALTA!
<JHOSMAN> tenemos que ver eso
<JHOSMAN> la idea es bajarle a los mails
<JHOSMAN> creo que subiràn mas para todos los que ingresen
<andresmujica> no no estoy SergioMeneses ...
<kristiang> pero siempre es bueno decir que no se interprete que a la persona que mas carma tiene es el que mejor aporta en la comunidad sino que el karma  es un  algo que se da por mejorar las comunidades y a ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> si andresmujica estas en el proyecto
<SergioMeneses> pero no se si sea por eso
<SergioMeneses> te llegan porque estas en el team de proyectos
<linaporras> jum ...
<SergioMeneses> en el meta-proyecto
<SergioMeneses> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-proyectos/+members
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: ya vi.. ya entendi
<SergioMeneses> por decirlo de alguna forma
<linaporras> Bueno no entendi lo de jhos que aumentaria la cantidad de correos...
<JHOSMAN> alguien me puede dar respuesta a mi pregunta?
<andresmujica> kristiang: +++
<JHOSMAN> esperen les muestro para la muestra de un boton
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  creo que la idea es que por redes sociales se cuente acerca de shapado, answers y demas fuentes de soporte
<andresmujica> y por la lista tambien se haga como "publicidad" a esas fuentes de soporte
<andresmujica> y por la pagina
<andresmujica> para que la gente en vez de irse a la lista a pedir el soprote
<andresmujica> se vaya al answers
<andresmujica> o shapado
<andresmujica> o lo que sea
<JHOSMAN> estos correos son de ayer y hoy
<JHOSMAN> solo answers de LP
<andresmujica> y a los miembros del team y a los de soporte lo que hay que hacer es invitarlos a que respondan preguntas en el answer y en shapado
<JHOSMAN> http://i.imgur.com/JJUsZ.png
<JHOSMAN> los correos se multiplicarían desde mi punto de vista
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: pero eso no iria a la lista
<JHOSMAN> lo sé
<kristiang> si esas fuentes de soporte serian buenas por que cada persona puede ent¿contrar una solucion ya posible buscando por siertos tags en el caso de shapado
<JHOSMAN> pero si a los Inbox de quienes estén en el proyecto
<JHOSMAN> ahhh no mentiras
<JHOSMAN> esos correos llegan a los del Team
<andresmujica> ahhh si. eso si JHOSMAN .. ese es el costo de ayudar....
<JHOSMAN> pero las respuestas van individuales a los mails personales
<andresmujica> kristiang:  EXACTO!!!
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<andresmujica> en ultimas es lo que dijo linaporras hace un rato..
<linaporras> jum a mi no me llegan esos...
<JHOSMAN> linaporras:  por q no eres del team de soporte :P
<linaporras> jajja :p ando de nuevo en la luna...
<linaporras> que de todo andrew?
<JHOSMAN> una ventaja q veo de answers LP es q no solo responden los de COlombia sino los de todo el mundo
<JHOSMAN> entonces con este punto q hacemos?
<linaporras> video, responder y en la respuesta invitarlos a ver la repsues que ya habian dado en launchpad
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, un video?
<linaporras> y si me parece que  hay mensajes que son moderados que no requierne llegar a la lista... como aquel de me quiero ir de la comunidad...
<linaporras> Aja... si grabar un video de bienvenida para los nuevos... para que sepan que les van alleagr muchso correos que los pueden poner en una etiqueta, que tienes más recursos
<linaporras> y promocionar Launchpad en cada respuesta que se de...
<andresmujica> linaporras:  :) ese video es altamente necesitado...
<JHOSMAN> =) suena interesante!
<JHOSMAN> linaporras: podrias hablar con CObric para lo del video =)
<linaporras> Igual creo que la razón de ser de la lista es el soporte, no los temas "sociales"
<linaporras> hum sip
<JHOSMAN> a quien le queda la tarea entonces?
<linaporras> hum ps a los dos Jhosman
<linaporras> jajaj a quien más
<JHOSMAN> xD ok
<JHOSMAN> next
<linaporras> Yo le pregunto a Kobricd y cuadramos un dia para grabar y si algo que las niñas digan algunas cosas.. pa que quede mas interesante...
<andresmujica> linaporras: +1 esa es la razon de la lista.. .unir a los usuarios de ubuntu en colombia para que se puedan ayudar unos a otros formando comunidad
<JHOSMAN> Ubuntu Teams  Resp: LinaPorras 
<andresmujica> linaporras: con que tu digas algunas cosas queda suficientemente interesante
<andresmujica> :)
<linaporras> andresmujica me sonrojas.... humm..
<JHOSMAN> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2012-November/033115.html - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEntusiastas - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<linaporras> Este tema es la razón + importante para que Sergio nos acompañe hoy :p
<linaporras> Pues frente a eso, lo primero que quiero decir es que me suscribi a la lsita de Ubuntu Women... y no me ha llegado el primer correo, a la otra de Ubuntu Beginners, y nada
<linaporras> ah ya entusiastas si nop
<linaporras> pero el punto es
<linaporras> como lo dije por la lista
<linaporras> que dado que Sergio conoce muchas cosas (que yo desconozco x ahora) sdeŕia super importante que nos contaras en que Teams no sugieres paitcipar
<linaporras> *nos sugieres para participar....
<linaporras> Humm. pero se durmieron todos?
 * JHOSMAN Zumbido! 
 * JHOSMAN Zumbido SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> si?
<linaporras> jajaja estamos en el tema de los teams
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, JHOSMAN andresmujica que quieren saber?
<linaporras> donde I nee U Sergio
<linaporras> pues como más o menos  tú en que teams sugieres participar...
<linaporras> y pues que veas asi como que Teams  se pueden "promocionar" en la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> hay muchos teams :D donde quieran participar
<andresmujica> el team ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> el beginners esta algo quieto
<linaporras> con el fin de apoyar más a Ubuntu y tmbn que tengamos más visibilidad internacional...
<SergioMeneses> desde hace como un año
<SergioMeneses> por eso surguio la idea de ubuntu entusiastas
<SergioMeneses> la idea es ser una plataforma para impulsar a la gente de habla española a participar
<JHOSMAN> Ubuntu Entusiastas que hace en sí?
<SergioMeneses> ya sea empaquetando, testing, bugs
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, estamos en el papel no hemos comenzado
<SergioMeneses> pero la idea es eso
<SergioMeneses> como un begginers pero en español
<SergioMeneses> incluso apoyo a membresias y demas
<JHOSMAN> ahh
<DGUERRERO> Yo tengo una pregunta para sergiomeneses, pero no sé si deba preguntar por aquí o por el general
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, el proyecto de ubuntu-women es chevere
<SergioMeneses> pero son poquitos
<SergioMeneses> como toda lista presentate primero :)
<SergioMeneses> seguro te responden
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, si es tecnica por el general, si es personal no las respondo :D
<linaporras> ps tengo muchas expectativas al respecto..
<linaporras> Dguerrero pregunta...
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, JHOSMAN DGUERRERO pueden participar en el team que quieran :D testing bugs lo que quieran :D
<SergioMeneses> cual deberian escoger... pues eso si es personal
<linaporras> Jum...
<DGUERRERO> Que Paso con el proyecto de documentación del Team?
<JHOSMAN> linaporras: a donde quieres llegar con el tema no me queda claro... (es que veo que no avanzamos...)
<JHOSMAN> DGUERRERO:  http://ubuntu-co.com/proyectos/documentacion/
<linaporras> bueno jum.. Osea si Sergio... yo entendí eso ya.. Sergio dijo que habian demasiados teams... lo que quería era quecomo que nos hiciera un mni filtor... y sugierar como mirne maochos pueden participar en....
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, el lider se perdio
 * SergioMeneses mira a los lados
<linaporras> pero creo que si no avanzamos asi que siguiente y ese lo dejamos como pendiente àra que yo que lo propuse busque mas informacion
<DGUERRERO> He visto muchas cosas desactualizados, y he querido actualizar cisasbpor ahí, pero ps no se que tanto se pueda hacer sin supervisión de alguien
<andresmujica> DGUERRERO: la regla es que si ves algo desactualizado, hazlo y pregunta después
<JHOSMAN> 3) Problemas para unirse como miembro oficial  Resp: Jhosman
<andresmujica> no podemos quedarnos esperando a que alguien diga que hacer o que no hacer
<andresmujica> adelante
<andresmujica> toda la ayuda es bienvenida
<JHOSMAN> No se si alguien ya probó el Script con el COC v.2.0 que envié por la lista?
<linaporras> jum ese proyecto me parece super útil,,,, sugiero a DGUERRERO que actualice lo que quiere jejej, y que además pongamos ese tema en la lsita y conformemos un nuevo equipo
<linaporras> ese en lo personal me gusta porque aprenderia mucho y sé que a más de uno le serviria..
<andresmujica> y lo peor que puede pasar es que toque volver a la versión anterior, de resto nada, lo que veas desactualizado actualizao y cuenta por la lista para que otros seunan
<linaporras> Jhos en las tareas... (espero que tú estés hacendo eso de quien queda con cada cosa... XD)
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  lo malo es que para probar el script me tocaria crear un usuario de mentiras....
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, porque no preguntas por la lista? pero andresmujica tiene razon eso si no vayas a tumbar todooooo jajajaja
<DGUERRERO> Ok :)
<linaporras> para que pongas uqe con Dguerrero y yo vamos a revivir eso, y por supuesto  pues Sergio nos apoyará.... :p
<JHOSMAN> además con linaporras en el anversario este personaje: dijo que hacia un video tutorial de el How TO http://www.facebook.com/fullmetalfabian
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  empoderamiento!! ojo hay que empoderar!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, empoderar?
<SergioMeneses> q es eso?
<linaporras> jajaj meterlos en el cuento, que se apropien
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ya mire el diccionario porq?
<linaporras> bueno jum ps con el compañeor que dijo que hacia el video, ps nada.... hum igual hay que colocar esa tarea a él, a jhos y ami para hacer la actualziacion del tema del COC
<linaporras> y cuando hagamos el video introductorio
<linaporras> hacemos el tor tmbn
<JHOSMAN> DGUERRERO de pronto se podría comprometer a actualiar la WIki por ejemplo del Como ser Miembro? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros/
<andresmujica> respecto al tema de miembros yo comento un par de cosas
<DGUERRERO> Precisamente por ahí iba a empezar
<JHOSMAN> linaporras hablaré con el personaje q fue al aniversario para q haga el video
<JHOSMAN> escucho(amos) andresmujica
<JHOSMAN> la Wiki de nuevos miembros hace 3 dias la revisé y hay cosas mal por lo cual es mejor hacer una nueva DGUERRERO puede con eso? :P
<linaporras> pero cometnale que si tiene algo de edicion
<linaporras> osea para apoyarlo
<andresmujica> una, creo que todos los que han sido miembros del concilio, administradores y fundadores  deberian tener membresia por siempre, segundo, pienso que se deberia reevaluar la duración de la membresía y tercero se debe buscar aligerar el proceso manteniendo launchpad, coc y wiki
<linaporras> dile que me escirba que cualquier cosa
<linaporras> ..
<SergioMeneses> ojo q el contenido es valioso, el formato es otra cosa
<linaporras> es que x eso me parece importante que no lo haga una sola persona sino que ... pue  se haga entre varios...
<JHOSMAN> linaporras: hablas del tutorial en video?
<linaporras> sipo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ++
<linaporras> Bueno entonces hum andres coloco el tema dela membresia....
<JHOSMAN> linaporras ese tipo de cosas entre una sola persona se puede hacer si es de a varios hasta ni se haga, te digo por experiencia, los proyectos que requieren apoyo son cosas GRANDES
<linaporras> jummm... pues duracion de la membresia de cuanto tiempo propones?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  sera que si es valioso todo el contenido???    creo que la mision y la vision es como la 3ra version que existe en todas las paginas de uco.... creo que si debe revisarse esa wiki pero deberia ser un proceso mas amplio... igual deberia tenerse claro los ejes para poder trabajar sobre ellos y no perderlos..  de acuerdo con linaporras esa wiki debe ser entre varios.. de hecho deberia discutirse por toda la lista
<linaporras> ****** ps yo solo creo que seria importante que si requiere apoyo tenga a quien avisar....
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, lo digo en el sentido de que una sola persona no puede generar ese contenido nuevo
<SergioMeneses> no porq no sea importante una revision
<SergioMeneses> ademas ya tenemos un coc nuevo
<SergioMeneses> que tambien debe aplicarse
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> hace un review me parece lo mejor entre todos como usted propone
<andresmujica> linaporras:  hace poco hubo un correo de alguien que tenia que renovar y no entendia porque le tocaba hacer todo lo que le tocaba hacer... (la verdad no se bien k es lo k le toca hacer)  el hecho es que de pronto 1 año es muy poco para la dinamica de una comunidad.  En una comunidad las cosas transcurren y se ejecutan en meses y trimestres...
<linaporras> jum....  de acuedo
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  lo del coc v2 es super importante y debe darse a conocer y actualizarse la documentacion actual con el nuevo coc.. es verdad
<linaporras> ps me parece que lo que dice Andrew.. hum debemos digerirlo..... y hum... pues dejarlo para la proxima reunion y avanzar.... :D
<JHOSMAN> Pregunto de nuevo :P DGUERRERO puede arreglar la Wiki
<DGUERRERO> See
<andresmujica> linaporras:  :) así es que comes k me lees la mente
<JHOSMAN> ok
<JHOSMAN> linaporras propongo q despues de q DGUERRERO haga la Wiki mandar a hacer el video
<linaporras> me parece super buena esa idea
<linaporras> +1
<linaporras> listo dejalo igual en las tareas Jhos :p
<linaporras> el siguiente tema es el DNS claro...
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  linaporras tengan en cuenta lo que dice SergioMeneses  que hay puntos importantes como la version 2 del coc.  para tener en cuenta dentro de lo que se va a hacer
<linaporras> ese problemita... alguien sabe quien paso algún derecho depetición...
<SergioMeneses> yo creo q la tarea deberia ser crear una wiki nueva entre todos!!!
<DGUERRERO> Igual, puedo dejar borradores y me van diciendo si si o no, pero pues eso puedebinterferir con el volumen de correos en la lista...
<linaporras> +1 andrew....
<JHOSMAN> si si claro por eso es necesario actializar la Wiki por ejemplo, el script q tengo ya tiene la version 2 del COC
<linaporras> jumm jejej... dale DGUERRERRO y vamos mirando.....
<SergioMeneses> DGUERRERO, algo que he aprendido con los años es... pregunta primero sino estas 100% seguro
<linaporras> bueno el tema de claro...
<linaporras> entonces alguien sabe quien colocó el derehco de petición...?
<JHOSMAN> Está en la lista pero no se quien fué
<andresmujica> linaporras: lo puso miguel valdiri
<linaporras> y pues hum.. ese tema es muy técnico, yo propongo buscar más ayuda legal y cocretarlo
<linaporras> entonces deja en las tareas jhso que yo me contacto con el para ver que pasó con eso
<andresmujica> pero alguien sabe cual es la causa de fondo?
<andresmujica> yo tengo la sospecha de que tiene que ver con las ips de los dNS ...
<linaporras> y si no tieine respuesta o si la tiene buscar una nuevaopción legal
<JHOSMAN> para mi son los DNS Principales por lo q he visto, han realizado ellos muchas pruebas pero nunca estudian sus DNS
<andresmujica> aunke son de amazon... :/
<JHOSMAN> Pero va por ahí...
<JHOSMAN> la cosa
<JHOSMAN> linaporras:  entonces quedas con esa tarea =) revisar derecho de petición y buscar solucion legal
<linaporras> sip
<DGUERRERO> Con reSpecto altera de las DNS, siendo que jhosman dio mis datos para eso, las últimas semanas me han estado llamando para eso, y pues se probaron muchísimas soluciones, pero el problema sigue siendo n los servidores de ellos
<linaporras> ya le escribia migue
<linaporras> Eso si cuando me respondan los detalles ténicos se los preguntaré a todos ustedes jejejej.... :p
<JHOSMAN> ok
<JHOSMAN> 5) Protocolo de bienvenida para los usuarios - LinaPorras 
<linaporras> Bueno lo de protocolo de buenvenida a los usuarios... q es el siguiente tema... ps creo que solo deberiamos definir el contenido de lo que debe terner esa bievneiida
<linaporras> y ps eso e sloq eu nahria con Kobric
<JHOSMAN> Propongo que los del concilio usen una "plantilla" cuando aprueben un usuario
<linaporras> sería manejo de etiquetas... sitios para pedir soporte.... y pues creo que sería importante hablar de las Blue prints.. en fin de las herramientas que tiene Launchpad.. y las redes sociales de Uco y ya
<JHOSMAN> un correo informativo
<linaporras> Me gusta tú idea Jhos y a eso le ponemos un enlace al video y queda full bacano
<JHOSMAN> algo como esto
<JHOSMAN> Tu membresía como miembro de la comunidad ha sido aprobada, recuerda porfavor IMPORTANTE leer y dar uso a las normas del manejo de nuestra listade correos https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Etiqueta_Lista_Correos
<JHOSMAN> Finalmente por favor llena este formulario: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGstOVU4SnR1R2hjamdfUTR4UV9LVHc6MQ#gid=0
<JHOSMAN>  
<JHOSMAN> pero hay que complementarlo
<linaporras> entonces que tú haces la plantillas...
<linaporras> na lo del form... si me parece una mamera...
<linaporras> dejame decirt.e..
<JHOSMAN> ?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: tenia una muy buena... tomenesa y le agregan cosas
<linaporras> jaja que no pongas a los usuarios a llenar forms
<linaporras> eso es una mamera Jhos
<linaporras> simplemente les damos la info....
<linaporras> Ya vuste que el otro form es un fail...
<JHOSMAN> linaporras es necesario!!!! para saber de donde es la gente recuerdas....
<JHOSMAN> en ese form
<JHOSMAN> hay como 50 members
<JHOSMAN> la mitad
<JHOSMAN> y estan ubicados
<linaporras> más fácil agreagr que en la presentaicón digan de donde son
<linaporras> ...
<linaporras> jajaj
<linaporras> osea no comparto lo del form...
<DGUERRERO> Más bien se puede incluir en la wiki, que en la presentación digan de que ciudad sin y todo eso
<linaporras> me parece que son más pasos a la ya tediosa union
<linaporras> me gusat DGUERRERO
<JHOSMAN> linaporras te vas a poner a organizar correo por correo para ver de donde son???
<JHOSMAN> no es optimo
<JHOSMAN> pues si lo hace alguien listo pero por mi parte no iría así
<linaporras> jjajajja, no cuando necesite algo de alguien busco su presentacion y ya....
<linaporras> o ps al aprobar ingresamos eso datos en un form interno
<linaporras> ...  a mi no me parece asi como wahs importante localizar a la gente
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, mi wiki personal?
<linaporras> me parece más interesante plantearles actividades y ellos mismo van llegando...
<JHOSMAN> pero si debemos implementar una plantilla de texto q puede ser la q puse
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: el correo que enviaba al aprobar a usuarios nuevos el mensaje
<JHOSMAN> y agreagarle algo mas para darle la orientacion al usuari
<DGUERRERO> Ps no se, híbridos que cada vez que alguien se presente, pues llena el formulario por ellos..
<SergioMeneses> aaa si
<SergioMeneses> la tengo por aqui en el laptop
<linaporras> me gsuta DGUERRERO, osea lo que sea pero no agregarles más tareas en el proceso de lamembresia
<linaporras> y pues la plantilla... crearla entre todos..
<linaporras> Jhos si quieres con Sergio hacer un doc de gogle y los compartes para alimentarlo
<linaporras> y la proxima reunion dejar eso listo...
<linaporras> Bueno tema listo... siguiente?
<linaporras> Proyecto de indices para Shapado, launchpad y AskUbuntu
<linaporras> en cuanto a eso... ja Jhos yo no soy la responsable de eso... es buscar al chico que lo propuso en la lista...
<JHOSMAN> No se quien es, tu lo tenías anotado en la tablet =S
<linaporras> la idea pero no el nombre
<linaporras> jajajjaja...
<JHOSMAN> Ni tengo idea de quien es o de q trata el punto
<linaporras> entonces sería jum... pero ash yo no quero mandar ese mail... es como un mail para que lo envie Andrew... y ps como que convoque a ver quien se le mide a ese tema...
<linaporras> que dices andresmujica?
<andresmujica> para facilitar la busqueda de preguntas y respuestas en los foros existentes??
<linaporras> sip
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> busco el correo de quien envio la propuesta
<andresmujica> me parece super chevere
<andresmujica> poderosa
<andresmujica> next google
<JHOSMAN> no entendi xD
<linaporras> no se si eso est epor correo..
<linaporras> peor ps la idea es conformar un equipo para eso... para que lo hagncomo blue print o no se...
<andresmujica> ok
<linaporras> Siguiente: Videos sobre Ubuntu,compiz, membresia - Jhosman Lizarazo @ Mon, 26 Nov. 2012 00:27 UTC
<linaporras> Gracias Andrew
<linaporras> bueno ya sacamos el de mebresia
<JHOSMAN> linaporras:  un momento! como es el punto anterior =S
<linaporras> faltan los otros dos... sería igual que hiceramos eso con Kobrick
<linaporras> ... ah Jhos pues que Andre manda el mail a la lista para organizar la propuesta de los indices para esas páginas y ya
<linaporras> ...
<JHOSMAN> ya sigan
 * JHOSMAN soy la secretaria lol
<linaporras> jajajajajajajajjaja
<linaporras> jajajjaj jajaja ese Jhos
<linaporras> que inventas
<linaporras> odio que digas eso...
<linaporras> bueno ahora si tu video compiz
<linaporras> y tu video Ubuntu...
<linaporras> lo hacemos igul con Kobrick
<linaporras> pero dejalo en tareas esos 2 pa ti :p
<JHOSMAN> 8) Soporte para equipos viejos 
<JHOSMAN> que saben de esto? andresmujica chivialoco DGUERRERO Fernando_Giraldo kristiang linaporras SergioMeneses
<JHOSMAN> sabemos que la 10.04 es la q esta ahora para las maquinas viejitas y eso...
<andresmujica> yo se yo se!!!
<JHOSMAN> cuando finalice el soporte par ala 10.04.4
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, use lubuntu  sale
<JHOSMAN> seguirá la 12.04 LTS pero las maquinas viejas no lo soportarán
<andresmujica> resulta que a partir de la 10.10 el kernel de Ubuntu no soporte arquitecturas i586
<andresmujica> solo 686 en adelante
<DGUERRERO> Para las máquinas viejitas Lubuntu....
<andresmujica> por lo que equipos viejos no funcionan.
<kristiang> lubuntu y listo
<andresmujica> lo que toca hacer es mantener el kernel de 10.04
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: pero cuando finalice el soporte de 10.04? si no hay soporte ya en 10.10
<DGUERRERO> O hacer in spin PDF de ubuntu 12.04 con lxde..
<JHOSMAN> WDF¿?
<DGUERRERO> *OFF
<linaporras> jum... esa pregunta es de nuetor miembro más joven... a el le preocupa eso y le preocupa que kubuntu pese tanto pero a lavez sea tan bueno
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, no se mate la cabeza... monte puppy y sale
<linaporras> y ekl quisiera tener eso un escritori genial como kubuntu con las funcionalidades de Ubuntu en su máquina q es un poco vieja...
<andresmujica> hmm parece que el kernel de lubuntu soporta esos procesadores...
<SergioMeneses> bonito y ahorrador
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: no soy yo
<JHOSMAN> entonces no hay solucion como tal?
<chivialoco> el 12.10 con kernel 2.6 corre en maquinas viejas parchado con un script de configuracion encriptado para procesadores antiguos. que ya tengo listo.
<linaporras> Lee Sergio...
<andresmujica> http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present
<linaporras> hummm
<linaporras> wowow
<linaporras> me gustaria eso en la lista jejej chivialoco... no quisieras quzás, mandar ese mensajito....
<linaporras> Humm... y para lo de Kubuntu q lo preguntó nuestro miembro más joven?
<JHOSMAN> +1
<andresmujica> chivialoco: kernel 2.6 en 12.10 ????
<andresmujica> ahh 3.6 debe ser
<JHOSMAN> 12.10 viene con ese creo o 3.5
<JHOSMAN> pero 2.6 no
<DGUERRERO> Ps ese es el mayor inconveniente de KDE, que no esta hecho para máquinas viejitas
<chivialoco> cual lista mi cuenta launchpad si 3.6 perdon
<JHOSMAN> chivialoco: hablamos de la lista de correo de Ubuntu Colombia
<JHOSMAN> chivialoco:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-co
<chivialoco> aaaaahhhh siiii por lista de correo
<JHOSMAN> entonces creo q mejor seguir... no? linaporras
<linaporras> si next
<linaporras> hum no
<JHOSMAN> Visitas a Colegios y Universidades - LinaPorras 
<linaporras> pera no sé si podamos escirbnirle a los desarorlladores
<linaporras> de Kubuntu
<linaporras> para mirar eso... del soporte a maquinas de pocos recursos... para tener una respuesta...
<andresmujica> linaporras: hasta el mismisimo linus torvalds les ha escrito
<andresmujica> a ellos y a gnome
<linaporras> Hm visitas colegios y universidades..........
<andresmujica> y no entienden los cabeciduros
<JHOSMAN> linaporras no tiene tanto q ver en eso creo q es mas en el sistema base, recuerda KDE es el entorno y ya ...
<JHOSMAN> jajaj
<linaporras> hum,... entonces hay forma de copiarle eso al Juan Camilo Andrew
<linaporras> te podrias encargar de eso..?
<DGUERRERO> Linaporras, Again, KDE no esta hecho para máquinas viejitas
<JHOSMAN> aja
<linaporras> jum si pues KDE igual es muy pesado. jejej deberia haber un KDE Light
<linaporras> :p
<DGUERRERO> Y ps nada que hacer ahi
<linaporras> no te paree una buena idea DGURRERO?
<linaporras> Bueno lo de los colegios... sería pedir una cita con cosnejeria tic
<linaporras> y min tic
<DGUERRERO> Ps sería usar por ejemplo otro entorno de escritorio que corra con kwin de KDE
<linaporras> yo eventualmente podria hacer eso... por supuestosi Andrés me acompaña... pero tocaría epserar a que mañana me denmis nuevos hoarios..
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica el otro dia le di el numero de ConsejeriaTIC se concreto algo?
<kristiang> linaporras me apunto a ese proyecto
<linaporras> bueno hum... DGUERRERO te dejo la inquietud... Andre ayudanos a responderle al Joven Juan camilo nuestor miembro más Joven...
<linaporras> Y pues mirar el tema de KDE Light
<DGUERRERO> Ok
<linaporras> Jhso agrega a Kristiang  y a andrew  y david a ese tema...
<andresmujica> vea k he intentado hablar con los de consejeria pero no ha habido mucho eco...
<linaporras> jjum gente perdida...
<kristiang> con esa gente toca es insistir e insistir
<JHOSMAN> =S
<kristiang> yo tengo un contacto que nos puede ayudar con lo de las tic
<kristiang> ;)
<andresmujica> kristiang: usemoslo
<linaporras> bueno no pero la idea seria pedir citas con ellos, con min tic, y con camilo romero... para que proponga algo así en el legislativo o le de peso ala prouesta desde el senado... el tipo apoyó mucho lo de no ley lleras...
<linaporras> me gusta kristiang
<linaporras> kristiang me quedo una duda a cual idea te apuntaste a lo de colegios y unviersidades o a lo de KDE :) o a los dos
<linaporras> ?
<kristiang> a el de colegios y univ.
<andresmujica> http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.com/2012/07/porteus-12-another-impressive-light.html    linaporras ese es un kde light
<linaporras> ah oks, entonces para que  Jhos lo retire d de KDE y nos deje esa tarea de responder a Andrew, DGUERRERO y yotas
<linaporras> jum eso le gustaria al moacho ...
<linaporras> bueno jum... Andrew le escribes eso al correo personal y a  al lista.... sisisisisisiis
<JHOSMAN> listo
<JHOSMAN> como quedo lo de colegios y U's
<linaporras> y que dices de la tarea de hacer los contactos para Colegios y Universidades
<linaporras> Jum, tarea a cargo de Kristiang, Andrew y yo..
<linaporras> Jum pero ps toca conseguir todos los contactos y hacer la solicitud formal..
<linaporras> yo le trabajaria a eso desde el Jueves
<linaporras> y pues que kristiang nos apoye fulll :p
<kristiang> claro ni mas faltaba
<JHOSMAN> 10) UbuconLA Uruguay 2013 
<kristiang> cuenten con eso pero disponible desde el martes de la otra semana
<linaporras> ks me aprece
<linaporras> jumm
<linaporras> tema espinoso
<linaporras> sergiomeneses
<linaporras> where are uuuu???
<linaporras> we need u here
<andresmujica> les propongo que cortemos .. ya vamos 2 horas y ese tema es largo.  heheh aunque si me animo presento propuesta de conferencia y me consigo patrocinio haahhaahah
<linaporras> pues eso e slo que digo
<linaporras> que andresmujica
<linaporras> se lance al agua :p
<linaporras> de una
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, jajaja
<JHOSMAN> Inicialmente qcreo que se debe conseguir el dinero de alguna manera para poder llevar a alguien d la comunidad.... andresmujica q valla a UBUCONLA!
<JHOSMAN> queda este y otro
<andresmujica> pero si edwin paga
<JHOSMAN> y lo matamos
<JHOSMAN> saquemos esto rapido
<linaporras> Sergio cual es tu opinion/vision acerca de nuestra praticipación en la UbuconLA
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: debe sabermas de eso por lo de los LoCoteams
<SergioMeneses> yo ando en la organizacion... pero si seria bueno que si vamos a organizar la proxima
<SergioMeneses> nos empapemos mas del tema
<linaporras> jaja Edwin... me gusta la idea de hacer una escuela de formación, es otro punto...
<linaporras> off course!!!
<linaporras> por eso pues tus apotes son importante
<SergioMeneses> enviar un representante se presta para comentarios como los de la lista
<linaporras> q opinas de lo de conseguir sponsors y de que alguien de la comundiad vaya...
<SergioMeneses> es algo muy subjetivo
<linaporras> jajajajjajajajajaj
<SergioMeneses> claro
<SergioMeneses> la idea es participar
<SergioMeneses> entre mas mejor
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: a que comentarios? los de edwin??
<linaporras> puff.. que vaya andres y comente lo que quieran... Andrew your'e the best!
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses andresmujica como conseguir los Sponsors?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no solo ese... mas
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, como se consiguen para todos los eventos
<andresmujica> yo voy si va linaporras ç
<SergioMeneses> venda bien la idea
<andresmujica> :)
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses:  pero aqui en CO como?
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, asi
<SergioMeneses> vaya de pyme en pyme pidiendo sponsor
<andresmujica> uyy a comer asado uruguayo no hay nada tan rico...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si eso andamos pensando
<SergioMeneses> yo propuse punta del este
<SergioMeneses> pero disq es muy caro
<andresmujica> kristiang:  y por alta consejeria tic no podremos conseguir un patrocinio ???
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno en cuanto a quienes van
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica: SergioMeneses creo q ustedes tienen muchos mas contactos q podrian ayudar a conseguir le $$$
<SergioMeneses> no se
<JHOSMAN> ASusColombia?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: pero es super chevere
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, no creo
<linaporras> Yo voy si te postulas a la charla.....
<SergioMeneses> yo conozco un amigo llamado andresmujica q tiene una empresa.. preguntemosle
 * SergioMeneses mira a andresmujica 
<linaporras> y tocaria ir comprando los pasajes pronto...
<kristiang> ps primero me contacto con el de las tic y hay miro quien mas puede estar en el camino para eso
<linaporras> kakakakkakakakkakaka
<andresmujica> por eso digo yo voy y me consigo el patrocinio!!! jajajaja lo malo es que cuento hecho de como recuperar la inversión!!
<JHOSMAN> lol
<linaporras> me parece buena idea.. solo que ahi si tocaria hacer como una convocatoria pública....
<andresmujica> sip
<linaporras> eso co dineros publicos no gustar....
<kristiang> lina tiene razon
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: cuando es la ubuconla?
<linaporras> jum... ps andrés me parece que te psotules y vayas adelantando... y pues vamos viendo q actividades para conseguir dinero ycomo hacer para sponsors....
<kristiang> eso aveces es representado mal por las comunidades y
<kristiang> ademas las tic se aprovechan de cosas a si
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, en junio
<SergioMeneses> aunque no he vist fecha oficial
<JHOSMAN> se que en la lista hay empresas
<linaporras> lo otro es que eso se ila con le último punto
<SergioMeneses> porq andan cuadrando los permisos de la universidad
<JHOSMAN> podrian ayudar
<JHOSMAN> seria hacer la convocatoria
<linaporras> que en realidad no es mio sino de Edwin jejeje
<JHOSMAN> en Boyaca por ejemplo
<JHOSMAN> apoyan mucho con sponsor
<JHOSMAN> por loq vi en el SFD de allá
<SergioMeneses> yo les digo algo
<JHOSMAN> entonces
<SergioMeneses> a ver
<linaporras> hace rla escuela de formación y mandar a Andrés con alguién más..
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  lo que no me trama es que la de este año fueron como 10 personas...  o por lo menos las fotos que vi no pasaban de 20... así como que no dan ganas
<linaporras> jum eso si mala cosa xq asi como pedimos sponsors.
<JHOSMAN> =/
<SergioMeneses> imaginensen que tienen la plata... a que miembro eligen para ir? o cual seria el criterio de eleccion? ...piensen eso
<SergioMeneses> antes de montarnos todos en el bus
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, a los argentinos los mato fue la poca publicidad
<SergioMeneses> cosa que le recalque a pablo y a eduardo
<andresmujica> uich esta recaro el pasaje... USD950 !!!!
<linaporras> (Propuesta: próximo evento.... vamos a las noche de las velitas que fijo hacne bogotá despierta y repartimos cds a diestra y siniestra es como lo qeu andres dijo de pararnos en unilago pero en velitas)
<linaporras> :o se me cayó un pulmón..
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<linaporras> jum... ps ... jum...
 * JHOSMAN linaporras recógelo no es bueno dejarlo por ahí 
<linaporras> jum jajjajajja
<linaporras> pues si creo que esa es la primera tarea
<kristiang> linaporras +1
<linaporras> Jhos creas un Gdoc para definir internamente el tema de los criterios de elección....
<linaporras> invita alos del concilio + los q estamos hoy :)
<linaporras> sisis lo creas :)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ida y vuelta?
<JHOSMAN> mmm
<SergioMeneses> o a vivir en uy?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: sipi
<JHOSMAN> eleccion de q
<JHOSMAN> xD
<linaporras> criterios para elegir a la persona que va a ir a Uruguay....
<JHOSMAN> ok
<JHOSMAN> y quien lo ve?
<JHOSMAN> osea
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, y como vamos a ir sin dinero?
<JHOSMAN> permisos para quien?
<SergioMeneses> primero el patrocinio, no?
<linaporras> jaja para concilio y lso que estan hoy en la reunion ah y ferrcho giraldo..
<andresmujica> es decir.  se necesitan USD1000, USD200, USD450.  pongale USD2000
<linaporras> hum no
<linaporras> Sergio, es mejor tener los criterios... primero
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo pienso q con la plata en mano mandamos a cualquiera
<linaporras> para soportar el patrocinio y también para promocionar aquien va a ir ante los sponsors...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, huy esta como carito
<SergioMeneses> comprandolos cuando?
<linaporras> es que tú mismo mencionastes el problema de que la elegibilidad se presta para mcuhso comentarios..
<linaporras> osea casi 4 millones humm
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, si... pero eso es ir pensandolo... primordial es el dinero
<linaporras> coprandolos hoy
<linaporras> imagiante el otro año
<linaporras> hum....
<linaporras> pues dentro de los criterios... toca que la persona pague por lo menos la mitad....
<andresmujica> yo creo que lo k dijo  SergioMeneses de que se postulen primero para ir seleccionando conferencistas e ir buscando patrocinio, porque en ultimas terminan diciendo que rosca y k no se k cosas...
<linaporras> osea que este en la capcidad...
<linaporras> eso +1 andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ++
<linaporras> quedamos en eso entonces?
<linaporras> y hum andrew toca que sugieras sponsors para ir tocando la puerta
<linaporras> Jhosman semuriò.....
<andresmujica> linaporras: si se hace seguimiento a los pasajes de pronto se puedan conseguir un poco mas baratos.. pero no menos de usd700
<JHOSMAN> se me bloqueo chrome :P
<linaporras> jajajja
<kristiang> si igual es temporada alta y casi todos se duplican
<linaporras> usa firefoz
<linaporras> *firefox
<linaporras> jaja jum si good point..
<linaporras> bueno entoncesquedamos en el form by jhosman para la eligibilidad
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, toca por ay en febrero
<linaporras> y que andrew nos sugiera donde tocarpuertas
<JHOSMAN> q hago?
<SergioMeneses> creo q es la fecha ideal
<JHOSMAN> xD
<andresmujica> algo asi
<linaporras> para pedir patrocinio..
<linaporras> si
<linaporras> ?
<linaporras> el doc
<andresmujica> consejeria tic
<linaporras> jajaj Jhos jajajja
<andresmujica> cucuta TIC
<linaporras> compartido para la eligibilidad
<andresmujica> meissen
<linaporras> y tarea Andrés que sugiera sponsors... para después empezarlos a contactar
<andresmujica> ahi ya van varios sponsors
<andresmujica> asus pero lo dudo mucho
<linaporras> jajajajjajajajajjajajjajajajajjajajajajajajjajajajajajajajja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, cucuta tic no es una empresa
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> es una comunidad
<JHOSMAN> ahhh me perdi
<JHOSMAN> xD
<linaporras> jajajjajaja Andrew es en serio
<linaporras> y lo envias a la lista del concilio porfis XD
<JHOSMAN> ya cree un doc vacio
<JHOSMAN> queda responsable quien?
<linaporras> lista sponsors
<linaporras> mujia
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica,
<linaporras> y del gdocs para la eligibilidad todos
<linaporras> :p
<linaporras> y el utlimo es la escuela de formaicón
<linaporras> ash ahi en el gdocs de eligbilidad, dejemos el espacio
<andresmujica> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<linaporras> todos
<linaporras> para que hagamos la lista de temas y posibles ponentes para la escuela de formación
<linaporras> responsabilidad todos
<JHOSMAN> ok
<linaporras> y quedaria el del parentesis
<linaporras> que es
<linaporras> si vamos en velitas a repartir cds de uBUNTU?
<linaporras> :p
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<JHOSMAN> ok tarea final
<linaporras> y con eso acabariamos ... que opinan de ese parentesis?
<andresmujica> linaporras: +1
<JHOSMAN> estucuela de formacion responsable Edwin Garzon?
<andresmujica> hahahahaha
<SergioMeneses> xD
<linaporras> no
<JHOSMAN> ya ando foco =(
<linaporras> responsables todos
<linaporras> los que andamos aca
<linaporras> jajajja
<linaporras> y concilio
<JHOSMAN> ah ok
<linaporras> jajajaj
<kristiang> ok
<linaporras> con Ewin ya habaimos sacado algunos temas... depsués los pongo en el gdocs...
<linaporras> bueno que dicende velitas..
<andresmujica> de una suena bien
<JHOSMAN> ok
<JHOSMAN> entonces ya mando resumen
<JHOSMAN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1393653/
<linaporras> estructuermos lo de la escuela de formación y leugo si invitamos a edwin (el piensa que somos desorganizados, malos, no nos tiene confianza XD jajaj)
<linaporras> Andrew me acompañarías a velitas
<linaporras> ?
<andresmujica> sipo
<andresmujica> inCentivar JHOSMAN
<linaporras> Listo Jhos
<JHOSMAN> ha?
<linaporras> entonces tu mira cuando es bogotá despierta
<linaporras> y creas el evneto
<linaporras> y para quemar los CD's
<linaporras> jum.. yo pogno unos 100 y ahivamos haciendo la colecta
<linaporras> toca decirle a fori para que nos ayude con la quemda :p
<kristiang> yo quiero velitas
<kristiang> yo yo yo
<linaporras> esa es la actitud!!!!!
<linaporras> velitas Ubunteras
<linaporras> yujujujujui
<kristiang> :)
<linaporras> Bueno eso es todo moachos.... :p
<linaporras> a dormir!! que mañana hay que madrugar
<linaporras> jajaj
<kristiang> jajaja
<linaporras> Jhos mi regalas el enlace para ver las tareas :p
<DGUERRERO> Desde por fin hubo la reunión
<linaporras> Ah viste que era un compromis
<linaporras> jejje
<linaporras> Gracuas por la insistencia
<linaporras> DGUERRERO
<DGUERRERO> hehe
<linaporras> :p
<DGUERRERO> Claro que aún les faltarle del nuevo horario...
<linaporras> hum sip
<linaporras> toca cuadrar eso
<linaporras> pero dejame este fincho y finiquito eso jejeje
<linaporras> :p
<Bryamuzumaki> buenos dias
<Bryamuzumaki> mi pregunta es sobre la compatibilidad de ubuntu tanto con hardware, como con juegos y programas de windows?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-11-30
<Nuevo> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-11-26
<skorpionjm> Buenos  Dias
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-11-27
<skorpionjom> donde puedo solicitar un CD original de Ubuntu}
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-11-27
<OscarPrieto> ho la linaporras
<linaporras> Holpa
<linaporras> Solo tamos los dos ala
<linaporras> Bueno miremos lo de la fiesta
<linaporras> A mi me hubiera gustado q joseman hablara de ubuntu touch pero está en eso del grado
<linaporras> Entonces q te parece si contactamos a red pa to2
<linaporras> Y hablamos con mujica pabuna charla
<linaporras> Y ps seria bacano q sergio hablara sobre temas de participa internacional
<linaporras> OscarPrieto
<linaporras> Buuu
<OscarPrieto> aca toy
<OscarPrieto> linaporras:  y como seria lo de redpatodos
<linaporras> Ps hablar con Pilar a ver si tienen tiempo pa q nos acompañen y conversemos sobre lo de la licencia MiT...
<linaporras> Xq toca mover el evento y si no terminamos tu y yo solos alla
<OscarPrieto> pues yo te pregunto iniciamos difusion en rredes ¡?
<linaporras> Ps si Oscar... pero cuadremos como los temas asi pa motivar
<linaporras> Y ps confirmemos a Brayan y a Fori
<OscarPrieto> hmmm uno es el de licencia mit
<OscarPrieto> uqe seria como un foro abierto de disucusion
<linaporras> Sip
<linaporras> Y los otros dos toca cuadrarlos bn
<linaporras> Pero seria bcano q Sergio pudiera dar una charla desde alla
<OscarPrieto> yo quisiera hacer uno tipo taller para que la gente entienda como apotar por medio de traducciones
<linaporras> Y mirar q digamos jorge gon, frank... todos los que puedan vayan
<OscarPrieto> huu si pero el  esta ahoita en bogota no se como este de tiempo
<linaporras> Ah super Oscar
<OscarPrieto> esa es una que tengo pensada
<linaporras> Entonces ya tendiamos dos temas
<OscarPrieto> sipi
<linaporras> Y lo otro ps con same y/o mujica
<linaporras> Y ya
<linaporras> Y luego ps las onces... y tomar algo o algo asi
<linaporras> Ps toca cuadrar el plan social jejej
<linaporras> Seria bacano plantearlo como conversatorio
<linaporras> Y si en Hackbo hay buena red transmitir video
<OscarPrieto> hmmm lo de la transmision es dificil pero le hacemos como sea jejeje
<OscarPrieto> hay , tienen buena red pero como tu sabes todo es dependiente
<linaporras> Sip
<linaporras> Lo otro q se me ocurre es grabar solo el audio... eso no es tan chevere pero ps es mas factible
<linaporras> Yo le escribo a Pilae
<linaporras> Y a Andrés
<linaporras> Y x la lista del concilio le decimos a same... bart podria hablar de libreoffice...
<linaporras> Y tú puedes hacer algún diseño pa invitar a la gente
<linaporras> ?
<OscarPrieto> si
<OscarPrieto> claro
<OscarPrieto> mañaname pongoen eso
<OscarPrieto> lo diseño como fin de año uco?
<linaporras> Sip
<OscarPrieto> linaporras: jejejeje tengoproblemas de concentracion me acabo de dar cuentajajjja
<linaporras> Xq?
<OscarPrieto> okl
<linaporras> Jajajaja
<linaporras> Pero ponerlo no se si como conversatorio
<OscarPrieto> ok linaporras  entonces esa es una tarea mia el preprara el banner publicitario
<linaporras> Mmm no mejor encuentro de fin de año de UCo
<linaporras> Siiii
<OscarPrieto> si mejor
<linaporras> Y colocar la fecha, la hoea de inicio y una hora de fin
<OscarPrieto> y luego preparar la charla de como ayudar a ubuntu (a traducir!!)
<linaporras> Siii
<OscarPrieto> huuu ok que horarios?
<linaporras> Desde q hora esta separado Hackbo
<linaporras> ?
<OscarPrieto> y areviso jejje
<OscarPrieto> eso estaba haciendo
<OscarPrieto> mi internet parece de 56k
<linaporras> Yo creo q max 3 a 4 horas de charlitas y conversa... y ya luego compartir una comida y algo de tomar
<linaporras> Jajjaja
<OscarPrieto> esta de 11 a 6 pm pero es modificable
<linaporras> Mmm podemos comenzar a lad !
<linaporras> 2
<linaporras> Pa q la gente q trabaja pueda ir a trabajar y luego acompalarnos
<linaporras> Y has ta x ahi a las 5
<OscarPrieto>  2 3 4 5 6
<linaporras> A las dos pa q lleguen almorzados jejej
<OscarPrieto> mas las polas hasta las 7 aprox
<OscarPrieto> hmmm siii buen punto
<linaporras> Y a las 5 pa q ya tengamos hambre y vayamos a comer
<linaporras> Y tomar algo
<OscarPrieto> esu
<OscarPrieto> debemoscolocar qeu hackbo tiene cervesas hay que apoyar en eso
<linaporras> En la mitad podemos llevar paquetrs pa compartir
<linaporras> Si?
<linaporras> A cómo?
<OscarPrieto> si
<linaporras> Y comidita?
<OscarPrieto> ellos tienen sino mefalla a 1500 o dosmil
<OscarPrieto> hmmm noeso si que yo sepa no!
<linaporras> Sw puede comer allá?
<linaporras> Xq podriamos pedir un domicilio...
<linaporras> Jajaja entonces... ps las chelas pa la sed... q lleven algo de paqrte para compartir
<linaporras> Y ganas de aprender
<OscarPrieto> esuuuu
<OscarPrieto> oye sabes que simepreocupa y es qeu en la lista no se ven si no los mismos jejejeje , eso es preocupante
<OscarPrieto> tu tienes el numero de kristian es que y o se que el sabe de zentyal y comome gustaria que se planeara una charla o taller de eso
<linaporras> Ummm no se
<linaporras> Si creo
<linaporras> Yo creo q tica mover eso x redes full
<linaporras> Y llamar a la gente pa q vaya
<linaporras> Y nos toca movernos pa q no quedemos alla solos
<linaporras> Sabes q podemos hacer... como en un doc en drive... una lista de las personas q conocemos q son cercanas pa comunicarnos como de manera mas cercana
<OscarPrieto> si
<OscarPrieto> quedan 10 dias
<OscarPrieto> contando desde mañana que lancemos esa iniciativa
<OscarPrieto> estas pendiente mañanay te muestro antes de publicar
<linaporras> Si claro. De una
<linaporras> Apenas voy a casa... apenas llegue miramos lo del dog
<linaporras> Y miramos con kris a ver q
<linaporras> Si puedes ... ve creando el doc :D
<OscarPrieto> un pad esta bien?
<linaporras> Ps preferiria q no
<linaporras> Preferiria un google docs... paea compartir datos de las personas para contactar
<linaporras> Hay q invitar al ingress combo XD...
<OscarPrieto> linaporras: mira la lista
<linaporras> Waaa
<OscarPrieto> el mensajede hollman linaporras
<OscarPrieto> jejeje la certificacion
<linaporras> Ahhhh pense q el de samd
<linaporras> Q viene a bta
<OscarPrieto> yayauajajaja
<linaporras> Siiii
<linaporras> Q bueno q same venga pero na la hora di paila
<linaporras> Ya respondi lo de hollman
<linaporras> Na q nota
<linaporras> Yo ya me imagino una clase fictada x el
<OscarPrieto> sip
<linaporras> Oscar tu si t apuntaste a lo de comunidades
<linaporras> ?
<linaporras> Revisa ese hilo a ver
<linaporras> Me encantaria q fueras
<OscarPrieto> jejejej don de es que es
<OscarPrieto> lina mi situacion economicamente hablando es muy dura jejeje me toca medir muy bien que me meto y que no adicional  no re cuerdo si me inscribi
<OscarPrieto> la certificacion , es por que yo si he intentado hacer la y esta presupuestada reucerda que yo intente sacar grupo para la lpic pero nadie salio jejeje
<linaporras> Lo de villao es jueves y viernes de la otra semana
<linaporras> Cubren todo
<OscarPrieto> cuanto saldra el viaje linaporras ?
<linaporras> Mi economia tmbn anda mal
<linaporras> El 3
<OscarPrieto> jajajajaja
<linaporras> El.miercoles
<OscarPrieto> xd
<OscarPrieto> en la noche o a que hora
<linaporras> Yo recuerdo q no t inscribiste..m tu lo colocaste mas attiba en em hilo
<linaporras> No han dicho
<OscarPrieto> jajajajaja nomi acuerdo doctora linaporras
<linaporras> La vez pasada salimos como a las 5
<OscarPrieto> jajaja
<linaporras> Yo mi acuerdo XD
<linaporras> Ps revisa y di xq la confirma es hasta hoy y tocaria hablarlo
<OscarPrieto> ummm oye pero tambien debemos pensar que nos quedaria duro para el evento del 6 no?
<linaporras> Ps mmm yo no lo veo asi
<linaporras> Xq alcanzamos a llegar apenas y todo se puede coordinar x redes, no?
<linaporras> Llegamos el 5
<OscarPrieto> haaaa
<OscarPrieto> es que pense que llegabamos el 6
<OscarPrieto> osea era 4 y  5 hasta lanoche y nos regresabamos el 6 en la mañna
<linaporras> Nop
<OscarPrieto> pues pregunta linaporras se podra cancelar si por una emergencia no pu edo asistir=?
<linaporras> Mmm no quedamos bn
<OscarPrieto> osea si no me aceptan el permiso en la empresa¡?
<linaporras> Si ves q no es mejor no
<linaporras> Xq nos inscribimos tarde
<linaporras> Jhos no va ir
<linaporras> Cambiarimos el cupo
<linaporras> Pa luego decit q no
<linaporras> Mmm ps qdamos como mal pienso yo
<OscarPrieto> :S
<OscarPrieto> ellos cubren todo  todo =???
<OscarPrieto> linaporras: llegaste ala casa jejejeje
<linaporras> Llegue
<linaporras> Casi q no
<OscarPrieto> jajaja
<linaporras> Mira el correo q diego envio a la lista ahi dice todo
<OscarPrieto>  ok linaporras  pues hagamole entonces
<OscarPrieto> ya espondoel mail
<OscarPrieto> para ver si   josemancambia o sedeesecupo
<linaporras> Jajaja
<OscarPrieto> yap
<linaporras> Na wl internet esta dañado
<OscarPrieto> buuu estamos igual linaporras
<linaporras> Naaa q fail
<linaporras> Jajaja ash na
<OscarPrieto> linaporras: y el 4 tengo lo de ubuntu memberrrr
<OscarPrieto> jajajjaja asi o mas duro xd
<OscarPrieto> severa semana la qu ese meviene
<elizabethporras> Parece q ya internet
<OscarPrieto> elizabethporras: se me viene una semanotaaaaaaa
<OscarPrieto> elizabethporras: el 4 es lo de ubuntu member
<elizabethporras> Ahhh te vas ese dia de una
<elizabethporras> A presentar
<elizabethporras> Re wash
<OscarPrieto> chao elizabethporras  voy a  dormir
<OscarPrieto> soy  mortal jaja
<elizabethporras> Jajaja ok
<elizabethporras> Mañana creo el doc
<elizabethporras> Tmbn debo zzz
